# Android "Secure startup" issue



## Remember (Jun 12, 2012)

2019-02-05
Hello, I am new to using this forum. I have searched for this topic, but an unable to easily find any relevant search results in the forum.

I have an LG K20 Plus phone that I've had for almost a year without a problem. However, the last time I turned off the phone, then turned it back on, there is now a "Secure Startup" screen that is wanting a password. I have not ever set up a "Secure Startup" on this phone. The most I have done is set up a "Screen Lock" with a 4-digit PIN, which I would deactivate when at home and on the secured WiFi at the house, and set up again when away from the house.

I have already talked with the customer service for the provider, and for the LG phone. No help there with this issue. I've also searched online, and cannot find help.

I have already tried 15 of the 20 limit tries to enter the PW, to no avail. The screen indicates that there are 5 more attempts to enter the correct PW before all data will automatically be lost forever (automatic factory reset). 

I greatly prefer to avoid having to do a factory reset. There may be some data that is backed up (not sure what exactly, see 3) below), and there is some important data that is most likely not backed-up.

I need to communicate with someone who is knowledgeable about any/all of the following: 
1) "Secure Startup" issues; 
2) LG phone, preferably an LG K20 Plus;
3) using an Android phone with ANDROID DEVICE MANAGER with a GOOGLE ACCOUNT associated with the phone, and 'backup' related information.

Can anyone help?

Thank you.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's LG's knowledgebase article about the Secure Start-up (device encryption) feature. IF you did not enable it, them someone else did. As you said, you remove the screen lock protection when you're home, so someone else could have easily gained complete access to the device when you're at home. The article should answer any questions you might have about RECOVERY.


----------



## Remember (Jun 12, 2012)

Stancestans,

Thank you for your response. The situation does not look very promising.

I read the article you posted. The image in that article shows a grid to enter a pattern for secure startup, but that does not come up on my phone on the "Secure Startup" screen. I have to enter digits, and there is no clue as to how many characters there are supposed to be in the PW. I've tried many combinations of various lengths.

The article didn't mention anything about "ANDROID DEVICE MANAGER" with a GOOGLE ACCOUNT associated with the phone, and 'backup' related information.

Do you have any suggestions as to how I can get in touch with someone who is both knowledgeable and has experience with using an Android phone with "ANDROID DEVICE MANAGER" with a GOOGLE ACCOUNT associated with the phone, and 'backup' related information? 

Thank you.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Remember said:


> Stancestans,
> 
> Thank you for your response. The situation does not look very promising.
> 
> ...


The unlock method for Secure Start-up can be a code or pattern, I believe, so the photo is just for reference. The important thing is to different between an ordinary lock screen and the Secure Start-up unlock screen. The latter, once set, is required before the device loads. Before then, no functionality is available, including connection to any type of network. To be able to unlock it using a Google account and/or Android Device Manager, the device has to be connected to the Internet so as to be reachable.

Android Device Manager, if present and active as a device manager on your phone, doesn't and won't do anything as far as the Secure Start-up feature goes. The article doesn't explicitly mention the android device manager, but it does say the ability to unlock it via a Google account has been removed, so those won't help you get past this lock, nor will they be of much help because the device will not establish any network communications UNTIL you've unlocked it. In other words, the phone hasn't yet fully started to allow any functionality, until you unlock it. Device encryption is not to be toyed with, because the decryption key is everything. Forgetting it means data loss, I'm afraid. You could contact LG's service center, but the article already answers what can/cannot be done about this feature.


----------



## Remember (Jun 12, 2012)

Stancestans,

Thank you again for your response. I want to find someone who is knowledgeable about "ANDROID DEVICE MANAGER" (ADM) with a GOOGLE ACCOUNT associated with the phone, and backup and restore related information in case I am forced to do a factory reset (FR). 

I need help with backup-related functions, determining what information is backed up via the ADM, and restoring whatever backup data is there after a FR.

It would be extremely helpful to be able to communicate with someone who has experience with ADM w/ associated Google account and restoring whatever data is backed up there to an LG phone after a FR. I want to gain more understanding on these issues *before *doing a FR.

Any suggestions as to how I might go about finding someone who is knowledgeable and experienced as referenced above?

Thanks again.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Remember said:


> Stancestans,
> 
> Thank you again for your response. I want to find someone who is knowledgeable about "ANDROID DEVICE MANAGER" (ADM) with a GOOGLE ACCOUNT associated with the phone, and backup and restore related information in case I am forced to do a factory reset (FR).
> 
> ...


I know of no such person. However, here's an article by Google about what gets backed up/restored to/from your Google account via android's native Backup & Restore functionality. Since your device runs a version of android that has been customised by its manufacturer, LG would be the most qualified/knowledgeable party to advice you further on this. As for third-party (non-Google) app data, their respective developers are better placed to explain what gets backed up or restored.

Android Device Manager is the component/app (Device Administrator) on your phone that makes it all possible to remotely lock, ring, wipe/erase or find your device via the Google account that the phone was linked to. Without ADM, those options wouldn't work. This means that ADM must be setup on that device beforehand and the phone must have Internet access for ADM to receive and execute whichever command you give it remotely. It plays no role in backup/restore. At this point, you can't use it to reset the device because it has no Internet connectivity and ADM is most likely not yet loaded. Your best bet here is to use the keys/buttons to factory reset the device and then during the initial setup, connect it to the Internet and add the Google account that has its backup. You will then be presented with the option of restoring the found backup. If the content you're concerned about is NOT part of the backup or was never part of any backup scheme, then I'm afraid that data is gone for good. This, I'm sure, will be confirmed by that "experienced" or "knowledgeable" person you're seeking, but I could be wrong.


----------

